# Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes"



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Fifteen52 is proud to announce the official release of our first design representing our retro-mod line (RML) of wheels.*








What is RML? RML is our vision of classic OE wheel designs from the ‘70s, ‘80s and ‘90s, but produced in more contemporary sizes. Simply put, when it comes to modern wheel design, RML wheels put the “plus” in OEM+.
First up is the 15x8 ET30 RML “Snowflake.” Available in a machined/black or machined/grey finish, these wheels have an MSRP of $239.00 per wheel. Applications include 4x100 & 5x100 bolt patterns and a 57.1mm center bore.
We are currently taking pre-orders for these wheels, with an expected delivery date of July 31, 2009. To place a pre-order requires a refundable 50% deposit, with the remaining 50% plus shipping due upon arrival of wheels to fifteen52.
*Please read the following FAQ before posting questions!*

*Q: What is the total deposit necessary to secure one of the 50 sets?*
A: $239 minus 10% = $215.10. $215x4 = $860.40. 860.40 x 50% = *$430.20*
*Q: Is the 7/31 delivery date guaranteed?* 
A: *No.* While they may well be available before that date, and 7/31 is the manufacturer’s “worst case” estimate, there are no guarantees that we will have them by 7/31.
*July 20 Update:* We learned over the weekend that our delivery date has been pushed back a few weeks. As of today we are being quoted delivery by 3rd week in August.
*Q: Is the deposit refundable?*
A: Yes, at any time prior to product delivery to fifteen52.
*Q: Can you provide a total, including shipping?*
A: No. While we will guarantee the $215.10/ea. price. Due to possible fluctuations in shipping costs between now and the end of July, we will only provide shipping estimates.
*Q: Can I pay by credit card?*
A: Yes, but you will acknowledge that you are aware we will be charging your card *before we have the wheels in our possession and ready to ship to you*.
*Q: What is your phone number?*
A: 941.378.9064
*Q: Can I pay through Paypal?*
A: Yes. To do so please click here.
*Q: Why a 30mm offset?*
A: Simply put, we wanted to cater to the widest range of vehicles possible. A 30mm offset should allow for Mk1 fitments, while those cars with more fender room (or those looking for a more aggressive stance) can utilize spacers to achieve their desired stance.
*Q: Will you provide an option to purchase adapters for those who want them?*
A: Yes, we will offer Adaptec spacers at special yet-to-be-determined prices.
*Q: Do the wheels come with center caps?*
A: Yes, they will come with a set of our “RML by fifteen52” caps (we’ll post up pics as soon as we have them).
*Q: Will OE VW center caps work?*
A: We still need to explore which OE variations will work with these wheels, but we are confident that the will be options available (though not directly through fifteen52).
*Q: Are these wheels hubcentric for a 57.1mm center bore?*
A: Yes, and they will require *no centering rings)*.
*Q: Do the wheels come with lug bolts?*
A: No, but we can provide them at extra cost. These wheels are designed to use OE VW 12mm (4-lug) and 14mm (5-lug) bolts.
*Q: What applications are being offered?*
A: We are offering 4x100 and 5x100 applications, though we cannot guarantee how many 5x100 applications will be available.
*Q: What finishes are available?*
A: We are offering 25 sets with machined/grey finish and 25 sets with machined/black finish.
*Q: Are the wheels I’m receiving exactly like the sample wheel I’ve seen?*
A: For the most part, yes – the only substantive difference includes a painted center section.
*Q: If these 50 sets of wheels sell out before I can order, will you be making more?*
A: Hard to say. Our goal is to quickly move on to new styles and sizes, but if demand is there it is possible we will re-order this design sooner vs. later.
*Q: How much do these wheels weigh?*
A: 16.5-lb/ea. (we still need to double-check with a calibrated scale).
*Q: Will these wheels clear my 11.0” or 11.3” front brakes?*
A: We have successfully tested with Mk4 11.0” front brakes. Though we believe our wheels will clear G60 11.0” and VR6 11.3” applications, we cannot yet confirm this as fact and there is a small chance that spacers will be required. As soon as we can confirm we will post up in this thread and add the info to this FAQ.
*Q: Can I purchase 5 wheels so I have to one to use for a spare?*
A: Not at this time, since the limited number of available sets dictates we cannot “break up” a set of 4 wheels.
*Q: Can I purchase from overseas?*
A: Yes, though all orders are via US currency.

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:55 AM 6-15-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:39 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

no 17's for my mkv







i was watching these wheels for awhile and was hoping this wheel would with a application for us mkv owners that want the old school look


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (eatmorice)*

More sizes and styles coming, providing this first run sells well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump for future MKV fitments


----------



## thebesth2o (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Just ordered mind. Can't wait to get them. Thanks for making a truly unique wheel.


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (thebesth2o)*

urban legend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_urban legend









So far, yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Bump


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*








Pleeeeaasse make these in 18x8, 18x8.5 for the MKVs...I want a set for my O9 Rabbit...I want to do a retro theme on the car soo bad....


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (sbvwfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbvwfanatic* »_







Pleeeeaasse make these in 18x8, 18x8.5 for the MKVs...I want a set for my O9 Rabbit...I want to do a retro theme on the car soo bad....
 x a bunch! Another vote for MKV fitment retro wheels.... 18x8 / 18x9


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (snow blind)*

Maybe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

The first production set of 15x8 RML Snowflakes is (finally) here. To say it's been a roller-coaster ride so far is an understatement, but with the other 49 sets of wheels on the water and en route to us, it's looking like the ride may be coming to an end. What this means for those of you who have taken advantage of the pre-order discount, your wheels should be ready to ship in about two weeks.
You'll notice that these are finished in the grey/machined option, and that the center section is painted grey (unlike the first sample wheel we've shown you). Also, these are 4x100 PCD. You'll also notice the RML center cap pictured separately. These are actually not what was ordered (they are too "tall") and we're working on sorting the issue before the rest of the wheels arrive.
As this is written these wheels are being mounted with a set of trendy 195/45-15 rubber, so expect some actual "on the car" shots shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

A couple quick pics on a car*
*Please note we realize the car in this picture is not low enough to provide a "proper stance" for these wheels







Also note that we just picked up the car a week ago and the PO had it set up for autocross and didn't particularly care if folks thought his ride height was too high or that the CF hood looked ricey. Over the weekend we'll take better pics on a different car and post them up in a new thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Got a chance to throw on a set of our 15x8 ET30 RML Snows on Tom's coupe: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3764721
Could still go a little lower and an extra 10mm or so of offset wouldn't hurt either, but I really like the way these look on his car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

We're in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

The wheels should be here by next week and then the preorder is over and back to full price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

These should be here early next week and that will put an end to the preorder. Hurry and put your fully refundable deposit down now if you want a set. Once the preorder is over the wheels will cost $239 each or $956.40 for a set


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Wow. Faptastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (MAC)*

is the 195/45 the tire size you recommend? How would a 205/45 look on them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (GTI_FEVER)*

A 195/45/15 or a 195/50/15 would be the best.
And hurry and get your preorders in before the sale is over


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

just a few more days


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

For anyone interested, we're almost out of the machined/black option.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Hopefully the wheels will arrive tomorrow and that will end the preorder. Hurry up and get a deposit in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Since the wheels are in today is the last day for the preorder


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

hurry


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" ([email protected])*

Anyone wanna pchop these on an MKV?








I need to find some dough, might have to get these in 4x100 for a future project.


----------



## cmrguitar504 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Anyone wanna pchop these on an MKV?


Quick job but the look is money.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Pre-Order Thread For 15x8 ET30 RML "Snowflakes" (cmrguitar504)*


----------

